# What is the most boring book you've ever read?



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

For me personally, it's the Red Badge of Courage. That book was so boring at the time I read it. I may enjoy it more now but it certainly tops the list.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2015)

Their Eyes Were Watching God. Absolutely terrible read


----------



## Brackets (Apr 13, 2015)

probably one of my dermatology textbooks lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2015)

textbooks

any textbooks

do they come with some sort of special powder, because I swear I just end up falling asleep 100% of the time I read these bricks


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

the scarlet letter
nobody in my english class liked it
i dont think the teacher did either


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2015)

um i bought the moby **** book once and before finishing one page, i just think 'wow look at the rest of these pages' and stopped. it's not a bad book (my assumption) but i get bored easily so....

- - - Post Merge - - -

moby d i c k


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

41 degrees Fahrenheit and The fault in our stars
SERIOUSLY The fault in our stars wasn't even that good, I thought it was boring. I thought it would've been more interesting since people said they cried at the 18th chapter. I didn't even get the feels :l


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Farobi said:


> um i bought the moby **** book once and before finishing one page, i just think 'wow look at the rest of these pages' and stopped. it's not a bad book (my assumption) but i get bored easily so....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> moby d i c k



i actually loved that one.

anyhow, the old man and the sea. we were forced to read it in english class in high school and god it was so boring i fell asleep p much. and a buncha swedish things i read as well.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty much any book that they made us read as an assignment from elementary to high school.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> Pretty much any book that they made us read as an assignment from elementary to high school.



if we got to choose ourselves it was alright but some already chosen for assignment ones were so bad ugh, so yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

I was really bored reading the beginning of The Great Gatsby when they made me read it in high school. As I trudged through it I did end up liking it better. 

Other than that, definitely textbooks top the list. My zoology book from last semester was a nightmare and it's only saving grace were tons of animal pictures. 



Oh, and **** The Scarlet Letter.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> if we got to choose ourselves it was alright but some already chosen for assignment ones were so bad ugh, so yeah



You guys got to choose? We had no choice! I would have to say my least favorites were Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies. Some of the books we read were okay, but it didnt help that the teachers lesson plan was so boring and wondered why no one was interested in what we were doing =_=;


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

Fahrenheit 451, God I hated that one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> You guys got to choose? We had no choice! I would have to say my least favorites were Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies. Some of the books we read were okay, but it didnt help that the teachers lesson plan was so boring and wondered why no one was interested in what we were doing =_=;



Sometimes. We had a long list of classics mainly but most were actually alright :3 Sometimes they were a-ok with more modern stuff in high school though.


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2015)

Any textbook yeah I really have trouble staying awake while studying hahaha

Also I can't really read YA novels anymore since they're pretty predictable. (Sorry!)


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

The twilight series x.x goddamn. I feel asleep so many times.


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2015)

An Abundance of Katherines. Jesus Christ, I'm still tempted to burn that book.



Chiisanacx said:


> 41 degrees Fahrenheit and The fault in our stars
> SERIOUSLY The fault in our stars wasn't even that good, I thought it was boring. I thought it would've been more interesting since people said they cried at the 18th chapter. I didn't even get the feels :l



LOL do you mean Fahrenheit 451??


----------



## Zedark (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty much every book that isn't game of thrones


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

This postcolonial textbook I had at one of my film classes. we barely used it and tried reading it.. nope


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 13, 2015)

As a few others have said, The Scarlet Letter was TERRIBLE. Nathaniel Hawthorne in general is not my bag... his writing style is not appealing. I also really disliked reading the Bible (Catholic school 1-6th grade), The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand, Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> 41 degrees Fahrenheit and The fault in our stars
> SERIOUSLY *The fault in our stars* wasn't even that good, I thought it was boring. I thought it would've been more interesting since people said they cried at the 18th chapter. I didn't even get the feels :l



It kinda loses its appeal once you've had a near-death experience of your own. Oh, and also Darkly Dreaming Dexter, but to be fair, that's because I already watched the series on Netflix.


----------



## carlaeleni (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking for Alaska by John Green. It was so bad I can't believe I managed to finish it!


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> Looking for Alaska by John Green. It was so bad I can't believe I managed to finish it!



Omg hahaha, have you tried Paper Towns? By the same author I believe. I can usually finish novels but this one just had no substance at all, skipped to the end after a few chapters and found nothing had really changed!

I feel like John Green just tries to put too much meaning into things where it's not there. Sorry if I offend anyone, but then again, find a better author to read!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 13, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> Looking for Alaska by John Green. It was so bad I can't believe I managed to finish it!



I liked the beginning of this one, but it was freaking horrible by the end of it.


----------



## Manzanas (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend of mine said that the atlas book, the one with the golden giant scratchong his head in the cvovere, was kinda boring for him and he didnt read it anymore i dont know cause i never read atlas


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> You almost died once?? How?
> 
> A friend of mine said that the atlas book, the one with the golden giant scratchong his head in the cvovere, was kinda boring for him and he didnt read it anymore i dont know cause i never read atlas



Are you talking about Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand? Not only is it boring, but it's just plain BAD. In my opinion, at least... read it once and will never pick it up again, unless it's to beat someone with it.


----------



## purple_cupcakes (Apr 13, 2015)

Had to read some David Walliams book to my cousin  boring affff~


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

WICKED. Not boring at all, but i lost interest like 3/4 of the way tho 

whichj is sad because i bought the boxed set w/ all the book and pretty art ; m;


----------



## penguins (Apr 13, 2015)

sorry for all of u people who liked this book but to kill a mockingbird made me want to scratch my eyes out


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

well im a huge book worm so its kinda hurts for me to say this but:

i found many parts in the count of monte cristo to be extremely boring. but that could just be bc the book was over 100 chapters long lmao & bc theres too many damn dinner scenes 

nonetheless its still one of my favorite books


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 13, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> Looking for Alaska by John Green. It was so bad I can't believe I managed to finish it!






			
				audino said:
			
		

> Omg hahaha, have you tried Paper Towns? By the same author I believe. I can usually finish novels but this one just had no substance at all, skipped to the end after a few chapters and found nothing had really changed!
> 
> I feel like John Green just tries to put too much meaning into things where it's not there. Sorry if I offend anyone, but then again, find a better author to read!


 I really like both of these books, i guys john greens style is like marmite, you either love it or hate it. One of the worse books for me was boy by roald dahl


----------



## Moddie (Apr 13, 2015)

Of Mice and Men, I had to read it for my English class. I only read the first chapter and got bored so I tried watching the movie and got even more bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Of Mice and Men, I had to read it for my English class. I only read the first chapter and got bored so I tried watching the movie and got even more bored.



how could i forget that one. probably in 8th or 9th grade me thinks. we were forced to watch the film too.. ugh so boring


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2015)

E m m a said:


> I really like both of these books, i guys john greens style is like marmite, you either love it or hate it. One of the worse books for me was boy by roald dahl



I know a few folks who have found his books comforting because they deal with topics like grief and loss. Definitely not a bad author, as he touches on some good stuff!

If we had a thread for favorite book I could rattle off a few. Usually books I find boring, I just don't read


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 13, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> *You almost died once?? How?*
> 
> A friend of mine said that the atlas book, the one with the golden giant scratchong his head in the cvovere, was kinda boring for him and he didnt read it anymore i dont know cause i never read atlas



I have epilepsy, and when I was younger I had two Grand Mal seizures in three days. I was in a coma for 48 hours afterward.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't even remember the name of the book but it was about a presidential election and this group of people who had to question the nomanees and get one of the guys elected. It was boring but I finished it because it was for my political science class.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

I liked most my HighSchool readings, but there were 3 books that I absolutely hated with a passion. The Pearl by John Steinbeck, I love most his books including Of Mice and Men but this one was just so incredibly dull and I wasn't able to connect with anything. 
Another was Lord of The Flies, I hated it. Every teacher I've spoken to thinks this book is astounding by it's use of odd metaphors and symbolism... I literally had to make myself read this, It was just awful. 
Last but not least, 1984. I remember this book made me miserable, I had to do so many projects on it, including making a stupid Facebook page for all the characters... To me it wasn't interesting and yeah, I hated it with a passion.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Lord of the flies don't remind me.. and the film was as meh.

I actually thought 1984 (and Animal Farm) was pretty good.. but then I'm into politics.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 13, 2015)

The Old Man and The Sea is the worst book ever. It takes the author over a hundred pages for something that can be explained in one sentence. An old man went to catch a marlin and failed.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> The Old Man and The Sea is the worst book ever. It takes the author over a hundred pages for something that can be explained in one sentence. An old man went to catch a marlin and failed.



yeah blah blah hold on to swordfish marlin blah the end. yes it probably has some better meaning than that but tbh he wraps it up so boring you can barely stay awake.


----------



## carlaeleni (Apr 13, 2015)

audino said:


> Omg hahaha, have you tried Paper Towns? By the same author I believe. I can usually finish novels but this one just had no substance at all, skipped to the end after a few chapters and found nothing had really changed!
> 
> I feel like John Green just tries to put too much meaning into things where it's not there. Sorry if I offend anyone, but then again, find a better author to read!



I haven't! Looking for Alaska was the first book of his I have read, and probably will ever read 
Ahh yes that's exactly what I felt! He was trying to make it so deep when it really, really wasn't. Ended up just quite embarrassing to read.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 13, 2015)

Anything that I've had to read for English Literature class. Honestly, I'm questioning why I even took it as a subject when I can barely even understand what I'm reading sometimes. I mean... They are all Victorian books so...  It's just like, they use so much symbolism to represent certain things in the book and then before you know it... WHOA, THEY'RE DEAD? xD Like yeah. They're so dry, dull, boring and just... Yep. :\ I have no idea why I took it for another year of my life since it's basically just History, and I hated History, sooo... xD

Edit: Actually, I ended up ranting to my friend in class today as to how much I hated Victorian plays. :') They are the worst things to ever exist.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

Send Simon Savage


----------



## Manzanas (Apr 13, 2015)

penguins said:


> sorry for all of u people who liked this book but to kill a mockingbird made me want to scratch my eyes out



Well, I agree with this one. The books were far from stellar but the suspense of the games still was there, I didn't like the turn the series did with the third book. The author was far from the most eloquent writer but she knew how to get the plot going. I'm still waiting for the second part of the third part in the cinemas, tough.



badcrumbs said:


> Are you talking about Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand? Not only is it boring, but it's just plain BAD. In my opinion, at least... read it once and will never pick it up again, unless it's to beat someone with it.



Personally, I never read it, and I'm quite confused... I thought the book was quite popular and well known, yet I hear a lot of people making negative comments about it. I read the first few chapters years ago and dropped it because I lost the book, all I remember is that the main character is a young genius who owns a train company... is it really that bad? What is the problem? The pacing? Crude use of words? Characters? (I heard some people complaining about the main character being a Mary Sue)



MagicalCat590 said:


> I have epilepsy, and when I was younger I had two Grand Mal seizures in three days. I was in a coma for 48 hours afterward.



Now that I think about it, what I asked to you was a very unrespectful and insensitive thing to ask in a public forum. I'm sorry.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> Personally, I never read it, and I'm quite confused... I thought the book was quite popular and well known, yet I hear a lot of people making negative comments about it. I read the first few chapters years ago and dropped it because I lost the book, all I remember is that the main character is a young genius who owns a train company... is it really that bad? What is the problem? The pacing? Crude use of words? Characters? (I heard some people complaining about the main character being a Mary Sue)


There is a lot wrong with that book (in my opinion, some people treat it like the Bible). Here's a good read, "Why Atlas Shrugged Sucks".


----------



## meriwether (Apr 13, 2015)

grapes of wrath by john steinbeck...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 13, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> Now that I think about it, what I asked to you was a very unrespectful and insensitive thing to ask in a public forum. I'm sorry.



Don't worry about it. It's cool. It's not really as a big deal as most people think. It's just something that happened a long time ago, and now it's over. 

Anyway, you guys seriously found The Lord of the Flies boring? I was in shock for three days after I read that book in high school. I mean, I guess it was boring in the beginning, but I kinda thought things got interesting once the kids got cannibalism involved. Plus, it's actually rated as one of the most disturbing books of all time.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 13, 2015)

Great Expectations. We had to read it my sophomore year and I absolutely hated it.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 13, 2015)

I didn't like Wuthering Heights at all.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

Esperanza Rising.
Why.​


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Great Expectations. We had to read it my sophomore year and I absolutely hated it.


Probably the only book I had in high school that I didn't read. It was too boring for me to handle.


----------



## SRS (Apr 13, 2015)

The Historian by Elizabeth something. It was very, very boring.

That's if I leave out textbooks and other readings for school. I can't even begin to rate those... Too many strong contenders.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Frankenstein. I'm sorry. I couldn't read it. So boring. Even the in class readings where the teacher would read it to us were hard to listen to. 
Phantom of the Opera. The book is very boring. I made it to chapter three and then gave up.


----------



## puppy (Apr 13, 2015)

the perfect storM OH MY GOD
i had to read it for english last year and it felt physically painful to read. it was about the fishing industry or something and i could not find it within myself to care. im not even sure why that was a thing that i was forced to read with my own two eyes


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Don't worry about it. It's cool. It's not really as a big deal as most people think. It's just something that happened a long time ago, and now it's over.
> 
> Anyway, you guys seriously found The Lord of the Flies boring? I was in shock for three days after I read that book in high school. I mean, I guess it was boring in the beginning, but I kinda thought things got interesting once the kids got cannibalism involved. Plus, it's actually rated as one of the most disturbing books of all time.



I actually liked Lord of the Flies. I went into it, expecting a very boring book because you know, most English class books are but I actually liked it more than I thought I would. It was interesting and you always wanted to know what the boys would be up to next.


----------



## Misaki Hime (Apr 13, 2015)

The hunger games


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh, I forgot one: Pet Sematary by Stephen King. I don't find the idea of zombie pets scary at all.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 13, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> Pretty much any book that they made us read as an assignment from elementary to high school.



Agreed; same with summer reading lists.  We didn't get a choice in what we had to read, either (except for summer assignments, but we had to pick off of a list; a list comprised of the most boring books the school system could possibly come up with).  The one time we did, by the time my name was called, I had to pick "The Red Badge of Courage"...and I agree that it was incredibly boring.

"Huckleberry Finn" wasn't that bad, though.  

Other boring books I recall off the top of my head:
Some classic literature fans might go agro on me for this, but anything by Steinbeck, and pretty much anything Shakespeare;  Two authors who could bore me to tears within a chapter.

Another one people might go agro on me over...I found "The Hobbit" boring.  Actually, I couldn't even get past the first chapter.  Big world, I know, but I'm kind of a believer of letting the reader discover the world as the story progresses, rather than dumping everything into a preliminary chapter.

Also, any story with heavy allegory or metaphors I find boring, because I take things literally and have difficulty comprehending/translating symbolism, so I obviously miss the point of the story and thus don't find it interesting.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 13, 2015)

Anything that I was forced to read in school. I found everything that I was forced to read boring as I was made to rush through it because of the fast paced curriculum


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2015)

Any book I've read for school. Romeo and Juliet, Brave New World, The Great Gatsby, To Kill a Mockingbird, Othello, etc.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 13, 2015)

Something Wicked This Way Comes in our English class. I guess it's not supposed to be boring, but the author used _way_ too many adjectives and sensory details that I had almost no idea what was going in the story. I swear every time I tried to open the book to read a chapter (because we had to) I would close the book again because every word felt like lead. Not to mention what made the book more boring was that we had to draw pictures for each chapter to help us 'understand' the story better, but it didn't really help tbh :/ I'm surprised I managed to finish it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moddie said:


> Of Mice and Men, I had to read it for my English class. I only read the first chapter and got bored so I tried watching the movie and got even more bored.



Really? We're reading Of Mice and Men this week in my English class, but I finished the book over spring break (because I had nothing to do ). It wasn't that bad imo.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol most pf the books mentioned here I don't think are too bad.  One that I cannot stand however is Heart of Darkness.  I think I only despised it because my teacher made us read it like 3 times and we had to annotate the book.  She also didn't really help us in understanding it...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

*~Scarlet letter. I just couldn't understand it. Too much advanced vocabulary. I don't even think I finished reading it.~

~The only part I liked is when she got the A on her blouse which meant she was a trollop. Lol I want to put an  A on all my clothes <3 ~*


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

TOM F R E A K I N G SAWYER
I hated that book so much, it took me three weeks to finish it for a school assignment.  I finish a book of that size within a day.  It was awful.
Also Shakespeare.
I hate Shakespeare.  Romeo and Juliet was the second most awful, boring thing I've ever read.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> An Abundance of Katherines. Jesus Christ, I'm still tempted to burn that book.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL do you mean Fahrenheit 451??



YES THAT ONE LOL ~ SEE I ALREADY FORGOT THE TITLE


----------



## oath2order (Apr 14, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> The Old Man and The Sea is the worst book ever. It takes the author over a hundred pages for something that can be explained in one sentence. An old man went to catch a marlin and failed.



Have you read a ****ing textbook because it's the same thing only worse


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Every Terry Pratchett novel.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 14, 2015)

OH i absolutely despised Piano Lesson. Ugh. Didn't like Hamlet either.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 14, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> TOM F R E A K I N G SAWYER
> I hated that book so much, it took me three weeks to finish it for a school assignment.  I finish a book of that size within a day.  It was awful.
> Also Shakespeare.
> I hate Shakespeare.  Romeo and Juliet was the second most awful, boring thing I've ever read.


I loved Tom Sawyer.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 14, 2015)

Twilight, actually New Moon was probably worse. My friends forced me to read it back when it first came out.
I barely read any of New Moon.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Have you read a ****ing textbook because it's the same thing only worse



I would honestly prefer a textbook. At least I'm learning something useful and not wasting my time. My psychology textbook was pretty interesting and I read a good majority of it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 14, 2015)

Heart of Darkness. Or that one Agatha Christie novel I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 14, 2015)

Twilight. Not only the most boring, but the most annoying book I ever tried to read. Three times I started it, three times it flew across the room in disgust.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 14, 2015)

I would say City of Bones. Previously, I would have said Twilight, but it actually somewhat kept my attention whenever I dared myself to read it- though it kind of bored me at the same time. City of Bones, however, was blatantly _bad_. Seriously, I tried to read it three times, and even by Chapter 12- the furthest I had ever gotten- nothing of significance except the venomous thing had really happened at all. It was too much filler with way too little to keep you interested.

I also think a lot of Shakespeare, _The Tempest_ excluded, was also kind of boring and confusing when you read it casually, but to be perfectly honest, I can still see why his works are beloved by many.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 14, 2015)

An Abundance of Katherine's by John Green was pretty boring. Took me a while to finish.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 14, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> An Abundance of Katherine's by John Green was pretty boring. Took me a while to finish.



I really don't understand the hype about John Green


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Imbri said:


> Twilight. Not only the most boring, but the most annoying book I ever tried to read. Three times I started it, three times it flew across the room in disgust.



I actually tried reading that. I stopped after the first sentence. Yes it's that bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I would honestly prefer a textbook. At least I'm learning something useful and not wasting my time. My psychology textbook was pretty interesting and I read a good majority of it.



Yeah most of our textbooks were interesting, especially the ones we had about film.. The television ones were meh.


----------



## Joy (Apr 14, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> The Old Man and The Sea is the worst book ever. It takes the author over a hundred pages for something that can be explained in one sentence. An old man went to catch a marlin and failed.



ugh despised that book.

Also To Kill A Mockingbird, Of Mice and Men, The Great Gatsby, and Maniac Magee.

I didn't hate Fault in Our Stars, it was just cliche.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Apr 14, 2015)

i think all books are boring. reading isn't my kind of thing, but the WORST was Monument 14.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember a book I did for an Accelerated Reader, it was a mystery book that was actually insanely boring.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 14, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I really don't understand the hype about John Green



I'm not really the type to have a favorite author, I just read titles that appeal to me, but I did in fact have a John Green phase, and I actually enjoyed all of his books except for Katherines. Paper Towns probably being the best, The Fault In Our Stars being not so good... Needless to say, he has his ups and downs but for the most part I enjoyed reading everything except for AAOK.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 14, 2015)

Probably no one's read this because it's not a popular book, and for good reason. Mercury Man by Tom Henigan was boring as heck and had a stupidly happy ending for a mostly ominous, depressed book.

As for book's that are relatively popular that I've found boring, Hush Hush. The title is what I want to say to the author.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 14, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> I'm not really the type to have a favorite author, I just read titles that appeal to me, but I did in fact have a John Green phase, and I actually enjoyed all of his books except for Katherines. Paper Towns probably being the best, The Fault In Our Stars being not so good... Needless to say, he has his ups and downs but for the most part I enjoyed reading everything except for AAOK.



AOK is actually my favourite of John Green's books. It is admittedly slower paced, but I remember liking the way it was written, moreso than his other books. I'd actually rather read a seemingly mundane story told in an interesting way than a exceptional story told in a mundane way. I thought the way he told the story was clever, and I enjoyed it the most out of his books. His other books have the tired element of the manic pixie dream girl (or boy, in TFiOS), regardless of his alleged intent to deconstruct the notion of the MPDG. I felt like AOK is a refreshing break from that.

EDIT: Super sorry for the double posts, I expected this would have automatically merged. @_@


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 14, 2015)

Not really a book, but Romeo and Juliet...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was really bored reading the beginning of The Great Gatsby when they made me read it in high school. As I trudged through it I did end up liking it better.
> 
> Other than that, definitely textbooks top the list. My zoology book from last semester was a *nightmare* and it's only saving grace were tons of animal pictures.
> 
> ...



Get the... Star Rod??



Zedark said:


> Pretty much every book that isn't game of thrones



You sound like an exaggeration of my mother.



MagicalCat590 said:


> It kinda loses its appeal once you've had a near-death experience of your own. Oh, and also Darkly Dreaming Dexter, but to be fair, that's because I already watched the series on Netflix.



You had a seizure. You slept for exactly 2 days.



sailoreamon said:


> Esperanza Rising.
> Why.​



Hey... That sounds like an arc I'm gonna do about Espurr's popularity, and why it (I call all other Pokemon he or she; this is the one exception) MUST be stopped!



Spoiler: Incredibly Lame Pun



Espurr-anza Rising.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. I'm getting off topic. I might have to say, Code Orange. It's about a guy who gets Smallpox (aka death incarnate in the form of a tiny germ) and dies near the end.


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 14, 2015)

Some of these answers... T_T


----------



## tobi! (Apr 14, 2015)

I think the quickest book I said no to was _The Fault in Our Stars_. Waste of $5. 

The worst book I was forced to read was probably _The Great Gatsby_. Although _Tom Sawyer_ and _To Kill A Mockingbird_ were equally as bad... Books written in old-timey words and ways are really bad too. _Cyrano, Romeo & Juliet,_ etc.

Some books I actually liked that I was forced to read in school were _Brave New World_, _Farewell to Arms_, and _Of Mice and Men_.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, I gave _Frankenstein_ a chance after I was forced to read it and I really enjoyed it. 

I swear, schools sucks the life out of any book. The analyzing of every small tiny detail and the droning discussions, worksheets, topics, etc. Don't let school destroy your interest in reading.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 14, 2015)

Norski said:


> I swear, schools sucks the life out of any book. The analyzing of every small tiny detail and the droning discussions, worksheets, topics, etc. Don't let school destroy your interest in reading.


This is the most truest thing I've read imo. I found it tedious and tiring how we would have to fill out these questions about the use of "x" in a book. i hated how we had to see how this line foreshadows another event later on, or had to figure out the author's tone and why they used those words. I just wanna read, man. 
I also read ahead in the books we were supposed to read together very frequently lol. We always stopped every couple of pages to answer some question and it was very boring.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

The Book Thief lol we had to read it in school


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 14, 2015)

Ugh, _Ethan Frome_ in high school...so awful >.>


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 14, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Ugh, _Ethan Frome_ in high school...so awful >.>



Lol that's my FAVORITE book of all time haha


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 14, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You had a seizure. You slept for exactly 2 days.



Well, excuse me for having the wrong near-death experience -_-


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful Creatures, I couldn't finish it I was so bored.


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Ugh, _Ethan Frome_ in high school...so awful >.>



OH MY GOD THIS TOO

i completely forgoT ABOUT IT uGh


----------



## Nay (Apr 14, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> Beautiful Creatures, I couldn't finish it I was so bored.



TRUEE it's so popular too! can't understand why tbh!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> I swear, schools sucks the life out of any book. The analyzing of every small tiny detail and the droning discussions, worksheets, topics, etc. Don't let school destroy your interest in reading.



I hated that. They always put too much thought into every little aspect of the book and I'm like 99.9% sure that most of it was speculation, common sense, and bs and that the author probably wasn't even thinking of half this crap when they were writing their story.

If you weren't trying to put yourself into the author's supposed mindset, school reading could have been a lot more interesting. Also, it would have be nice if they stop with these old books and read some more recent stuff. For example, there was a government teacher in my high school who had his students read Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (because of the government issues in that book). I wish I had that class :c It's such an easy and enjoyable read.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 15, 2015)

So many people have mentioned this already, but The Scarlet Letter. Couldn't get through it! But a lot of the books they have you read in AP English classes aren't my thing. I also didn't like An Abundance of Katherines by John Green and I actually ~enjoy some of his books.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 15, 2015)

probably the hunger games. I read it for a novel study in grade 6 and loved it and reread it like 10 times and thought it was the best book ever. then this year I had to read it again and realized that it's actually absolutely terrible.

I've probably read some worse books but I think reading something 11x really makes you notice it's flaws (aka literally everything).

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh I forgot about if I stay. that ones waaaay worse actually.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a really hard time getting into the girl with the dragon tattoo... but maybe i didn't read far enough into it


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah, did anyone read the second series of Percy Jackson? I read the first book of that one but it was a serious struggle lmaoo, I think the author burned out by the second series!

I just like griping about trashy YA novels. it's like, whether they're good or bad they're always entertaining hahah


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Where the red fern grows, definitely.​


----------



## starlark (Apr 15, 2015)

i like john green's writing and the stories are VERY good but there's something unlikeable about his writing style itself, like it's very gritty, realistic and raw but it sorta drags on that whole thing too much imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> sorry for all of u people who liked this book but to kill a mockingbird made me want to scratch my eyes out



ikr you could only just grasp the story from 3 words every page. like i got it but there was far too many uneccessary things put into the mix


----------



## P.K. (Apr 15, 2015)

Fallen by Lauren Kate
It was so boring and the characters were so bland and one dimensional to me. I had high hopes for it when I wanted to buy it and now I just see it as a waste of my money. I didn't even bother reading the books after that.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 15, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> I had a really hard time getting into the girl with the dragon tattoo... but maybe i didn't read far enough into it



Omg, yeah. The first chapter is horrible because it's all business jargon and it's, like, 50 pages long, too. It took me, like, a week to get through it, but it gets SO much better once you're past that first chapter and is totally worth reading.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Omg, yeah. The first chapter is horrible because it's all business jargon and it's, like, 50 pages long, too. It took me, like, a week to get through it, but it gets SO much better once you're past that first chapter and is totally worth reading.



lol i actually liked all three books.. and im not usually into crime but those were so good...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol i actually liked all three books.. and im not usually into crime but those were so good...



Yeah, they're my favorite books, too. The only one I'm not super crazy about was the second one because it made me super paranoid because I'm highly impressionable! Lol! I feel so stupid for even admitting that, but whatever. Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Nah it's fine I get you. They are very well-written though and should you learn Swedish someday(or know it) do read them in their original language! 

As for boring books.. I think German textbooks because they were really for children not for high school students lol.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh!  There was another one I forgot to mention, prolly cause I still can't recall the title (I guess it was just _that_ bad).
It was some novel/documentary thing about a guy who went on a journey around the US, and ultimately wound up freezing/starving to death somewhere (I think he froze to death in Alaska, not sure).

It was awful, and to make things worse, it was suggested by another one of the students for our reading.  Needless to say, she overheard me complaining about it to a friend, and actually called me out over it (as in, was personally offended and acted as if she was the one who wrote the book and I had the audacity to criticize it).  Hey, nobody else liked it, either!  Ya can't expect everyone to like the same stuff you do!  Hmph.



Norski said:


> I swear, schools sucks the life out of any book. The analyzing of every small tiny detail and the droning discussions, worksheets, topics, etc. Don't let school destroy your interest in reading.



That is so true!  I might have actually enjoyed "The Scarlet Letter" (welp, once someone explained to me what 'adultery' was...yes, I was a high schooler who didn't know what it meant.  So what?  >.> ) if we didn't have to analyze every single chapter.

When I read, I get super absorbed in it (if it's a good book) that I keep turning pages and chapters, and forget about the world around me.  Granted, I do have hyperfocus, and that's prolly it, but it was aggravating, frustrating, and extremely difficult for me to stop at the end of a chapter and go back to analyze it (because, due to hyperfocus, I just couldn't analyze the chapter as I went along, no matter how boring the book was).
Sometimes, I had to read the same chapter three times to write the required analysis...a couple times, I forgot to write the analysis (like with "White Fang", which I really liked, as it became a page-turner; I also forgot to write an analysis for a couple chapters towards the end of "The Scarlet Letter").

It really breaks immersion and does completely ruin the book.  Though, I still didn't like Steinbeck or Shakespeare even if we weren't forced to analyze it.

As a matter of fact, I still remember my 5th grade lit teacher, because he made class, and assigned reading, really awesome and fun.



remiaphasia said:


> Every Terry Pratchett novel.



Aww...I really like his writing style!  To each their own, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Terry Pratchett is god, literally. I've only read two of his Discworld novels but they were great.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

The bible


jk i wouldnt waste time on that junk


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2015)

the b̶i̶b̶l̶e̶, i'm jk

any kind of book the teacher assigns you to read tbh
at my school, we're currently reading a book called 13 reasons why
it's about a girl who killed herself and sent out 13 tapes to the people who lead her to commit suicide, at first it sounded cool and creepy but when you start actually knowing the reasons WHY she killed herself, it was over petty stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> The bible
> 
> 
> jk i wouldnt waste time on that junk









thumbs up


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> *Nah it's fine I get you. They are very well-written though and should you learn Swedish someday(or know it) do read them in their original language! *
> 
> As for boring books.. I think German textbooks because they were really for children not for high school students lol.



Learn Swedish?! I have given serious thought to moving to Sweden. I mean, there's no classism, you get free college, and they're anti-war. But my husband refuses to move there because of the Ukrainian mafia (he should actually be worried about the yakuza -- they're the largest organized crime unit worldwide right now), and he hates the cold. He's pretty set on moving to Scotland if/when we move to Europe.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Learn Swedish?! I have given serious thought to moving to Sweden. I mean, there's no classism, you get free college, and they're anti-war. But my husband refuses to move there because of the Ukrainian mafia (he should actually be worried about the yakuza -- they're the largest organized crime unit worldwide right now), and he hates the cold. He's pretty set on moving to Scotland if/when we move to Europe.



I live in the UK. I've been to scotland...

I would much rather live in Sweden! And Scotland is cold for the majority of the year! Some say it's very rough in Scotland too, so if you care about the area/society you're going to be living in then I'd strongly advise you NOT to move to scotland lol


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I live in the UK. I've been to scotland...
> 
> I would much rather live in Sweden! And Scotland is cold for the majority of the year! Some say it's very rough in Scotland too, so if you care about the area/society you're going to be living in then I'd strongly advise you NOT to move to scotland lol



Yeah, I know all about the problems and stuff that are happening through the UK. I figured it'd be pretty cold in Scotland, too, cause I have a penpal from Ireland and she said the temps in the summer there don't get above, like, 50F usually. So I figured Scotland would be similar since they're nearby. Honestly, though, my husband gave me the choice of Scotland or Ireland. I decided to go with Nessy and Stonehenge over the IRA.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool, haha. I don't think Sweden is that awesome, but that's because I grew up here. But yeah this place anyday over most countries though


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

Changing mine to Age of Innocence, forgot about that piece of ****


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 15, 2015)

The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchet. Yaaaaaawn.  (No offense to his other works!)


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 15, 2015)

Call of the wild ughhh


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 15, 2015)

The Diary of Anne Frank... I rally get the historical value or whatever, but it was just SO boring!


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 15, 2015)

..


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> The bible
> 
> 
> jk i wouldnt waste time on that junk



Where's the lie though lmao
I would never be able to get through it


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, my dad is making me read a book

Called: Focus

Enough detail said


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Apr 16, 2015)

All of the classic literature I have to read. I guess I don't appreciate that kind of stuff


----------



## kayleee (Apr 16, 2015)

Don Quixote honestly couldn't make it through that one
But then again I tried to read it in 8th grade so idk maybe now I'd actually like/understand it but eh can't bring myself to pick it up again


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

I read some stupid book called "the pigman" in seventh grade. Spoiler alert: THERE ARE NO PIGS.



kayleee said:


> Don Quixote honestly couldn't make it through that one
> But then again I tried to read it in 8th grade so idk maybe now I'd actually like/understand it but eh can't bring myself to pick it up again



you must read that **** in spanish mane


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 16, 2015)

Hmm, all the books I was assigned to read at school were pretty good, as far as I read them. (I didn`t bother with some and took the low grade because I knew I could have it). 

Soooo, a boring book......

I read a book by Hugo Claus once, that was pretty boring. Don`t remember the title. It was a crazy difficult book to read through though.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Cool, haha. I don't think Sweden is that awesome, but that's because I grew up here. But yeah this place anyday over most countries though



I live in the USA. Trust me when I say, you live in an AMAZING country and I would give anything to have grown up there.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I live in the USA. Trust me when I say, you live in an AMAZING country and I would give anything to have grown up there.



i too wish i grew up in sweden, i cry many days because i didnt. i need help.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

every book on shakespeare ive read in school like yikes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it's probably paradise hanging gardens of babylon or smth compared to murica i guess and i can see why lol. 

to get back on topic.. the 2nd lotr book.. two towers. i mean i liked the first and third but the second was just.. meh


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

the only reason I check back on this thread is to see if anybody has the guts to mention a book that I really like

yall in for some heads getting smashed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> the only reason I check back on this thread is to see if anybody has the guts to mention a book that I really like
> 
> yall in for some heads getting smashed



always mate.

glad i havent read too many boring books, most were in school where we couldn't choose much really.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought The Scarlet Pimpernel was gonna be about a girl who finds the eponymous flower and gets teleported to another dimension and meets Nyan Cat and goes on an adventure to find the true meaning of friendship, but NOOOOOOOO!! It's about some pretentious war between France and Russia (No, not Heavy v.s. Spy), with the titular "flower" being the fairmaiden's marmaduchess for the High King, tasked with bringing happiness to all the Kingdom of France's young girls and boys and merry sick men.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 28, 2015)

The Phantom of the Opera (and it's weird, I liked it, but at times I found it boring, I was also 11 so....)
Math Textbooks (All of them...)


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't know, as the book was so boring that I forgot the title. It had _something_ to do with dragons and, as head of the WDF, that made me think 'ok, i'll try it.' I gave up after there were no dragons in the first 2 chapters.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Another Faust by Daniel and Dina Nayeri. 

It was honestly so hard to get into and literally nothing happened, even in the middle of the book. I definitely don't recommend it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 28, 2015)

Textbooks may be boring, but hey-- at ;east you're learning something useful!


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Textbooks may be boring, but hey-- at ;east you're learning something useful!



Except a lot of them are horrendously outdated


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 28, 2015)

20,000 Leagues Under The Sea was, honestly, the only book I've ever found so incredibly boring that I literally could not finish it. It was a summer reading assignment back in the day and while a lot of the classics you're assigned in school can be pretty meh, 20k Leagues definitely takes the cake for me. I love ocean-y/nautical stuff too so it was just... ughhh. There was a time when I thought Lovecraft was verbose (in the best way, though - he's my fav) but 20k Leagues proved me wrong and then some.

Oh wait, no! There was one more book I couldn't finish - Ethan Frome. Bluhhh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

almost every Book my teachers made the class read.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

tbh, A Tale of Two Cities by Charles ****ens. i speed-read through that book so hard and sparknotes was my best friend in my sophomore high school year lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow his last name is starred lolol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Lost Souls by Lisa Jackson, and oh my god, it was horrible...
Completely horrible.


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 29, 2015)

The Old Man and the Sea

i had high hopes for Hemingway, too


----------



## kayleee (Apr 29, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> The Old Man and the Sea
> 
> i had high hopes for Hemingway, too


Have you read any of Hemingways other works? I agree Old Man and the Sea was akin to ripping off my own toenails but A Farewell to Arms by Hemingway is great and probably one of my favorite books tbh
But maybe Hemingway isn't for everyone idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2015)

meriwether said:


> grapes of wrath by john steinbeck...



What's less boring than that? Watching paint dry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> tbh, A Tale of Two Cities by Charles ****ens. i speed-read through that book so hard and sparknotes was my best friend in my sophomore high school year lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wow his last name is starred lolol



That's the disadvantage of swear filters.


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 29, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Have you read any of Hemingways other works? I agree Old Man and the Sea was akin to ripping off my own toenails but A Farewell to Arms by Hemingway is great and probably one of my favorite books tbh
> But maybe Hemingway isn't for everyone idk



nope. I considered reading A Farewell to Arms, but I'm honestly so discouraged from reading any of his other works. lol


----------



## Blueflam3s (Apr 29, 2015)

Bless Me, Ultima is the worst book I've ever read. The title sounds interesting, and then you learn it's from the perspective of a small Mexican boy and Ultima is his witch doctor grandmother. It was a required read in high school and I barely made it through, even though I love books!


----------



## Imbri (Apr 29, 2015)

All The King's Men. It was so tough to get through, my teacher discontinued having us read it and showed the movie in class, instead.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

This. Tons of plot holes, boring characters, and a misleading setting. Would not recommend 1/10.


----------



## Temari (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> tbh, A Tale of Two Cities by Charles ****ens. i speed-read through that book so hard and sparknotes was my best friend in my sophomore high school year lmao



Fricken Great Expectations by him is horrible as well. Spoiler alert, he loses everything he made. No one in the class read it, we all shmooped/spark noted it so hard during freshman year. Surprisingly I got an A on the test and I doubt she read any of our essays which ended up being around 7 pages long due to the amount of crap she wanted us to do. Too many people got 100%


----------



## Quill (Apr 29, 2015)

Renaissance-era poetry. All of it.

I've already taken one class on it, and I'm signed up for another (my university thinks English degree means Historical Poetry degree) and I just. Cannot muster the energy required to care about it. Most other times I have to read something for class that I don't enjoy I can find something to like about it, but the vast majority of Renaissance poetry is pretentious, privileged, and full of heavy-handed religious allegory and symbolism that I just. Ugh.

John Donne is the only- and I mean only- exception, mostly because some of his stuff is so angsty and emo that it's like a precursor to today's bad emo poetry, only with better technique.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 29, 2015)

Temari said:


> Fricken Great Expectations by him is horrible as well. Spoiler alert, he loses everything he made. No one in the class read it, we all shmooped/spark noted it so hard during freshman year. Surprisingly I got an A on the test and I doubt she read any of our essays which ended up being around 7 pages long due to the amount of crap she wanted us to do. Too many people got 100%



Maybe your expectations for the book were too great?

All bad jokes aside, though- thinking back on it, I found Albert Camus' _L'Etranger_ (_The Stranger_ or _The Outsider_ for those who don't understand French) is pretty boring, in my opinion. I don't know why, either- but every time I read it, I'm almost lulled half to sleep, even on a good day. Maybe it's Mersault's apathetic tone (as intentional as it may have been)...


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Any and all school textbooks, only exceptions being my Cooking textbooks and my English textbook from junior year of highschool (That book introduced me to a lot of kick butt short stories)

A few novels that hit my make me want to snore: Roll of Thunder Hear My Cry (Book and poorly written was so boring my teacher was bored by it), Rebecca (Yes, I know it's one of those critically acclaimed novels but..put me to sleep.), and finally the worst of them Wuthering Heights...ugh. 

I think Wuthering Heights is a sore one for me mostly due to the fact we were forced to read it at a young age. They had assigned it to me when I was in 6th-7th grade and it was very hard to understand. I've tried reading it again now...still can't find myself to get through it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 29, 2015)

I tried reading "Mein Kampf" when I was in high school.Perhaps it was a poor translation to English but it was so dry and uninteresting.I can see why Hitler didn't quit his day job of being a fascist dictator.Nice cover,though.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> tbh, A Tale of Two Cities by Charles ****ens. i speed-read through that book so hard and sparknotes was my best friend in my sophomore high school year lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wow his last name is starred lolol



Same reason I couldn't type Kamaboko's fan-made localized name as the name of the main charater of The Chronicles of Rid BEEP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> This. Tons of plot holes, boring characters, and a misleading setting. Would not recommend 1/10.



But...

That's a brochure.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Apr 29, 2015)

Let's see, there was my American history textbook, and Catcher in the Rye. I really didn't care for it. Also, the Harry Potter series. I just couldn't get into the story and the length of books further into the series kinda disuaded me from ever trying to read them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

my home economics book back in 9th grade.

seriously all it was about was how to clean, take care of your economy and that lol


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> Pretty much any book that they made us read as an assignment from elementary to high school.



Exactly! XD I'm in the "advanced English class" so we had to read another assigned book over the summer BEFORE our class even started lol.  We had to read a lot of terribly boring books in that class, but the most boring for me was to kill a mockingbird lol. No offense to anybody who likes that book tho. I'm just saying it wasn't my favorite XD


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

_To Kill A Mockingbird_
_Pride and Prejudice_
I am so glad I will never have to re-read either of them. I understand why the first was so highly praised, but I don't have anything positive to say about the latter.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

I can understand Pride and Prejudice unless you are highly interested in the era or the themes of the book. I've actually been curious to look into To Kill a Mockingbird, but I don't know I have a tendency to read a bit weird stuff once in a while.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Like all the books we had to read in school. Painful the lot of them. And generally I really enjoy reading so those books in school just didn't get me going like they should have.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Like all the books we had to read in school. Painful the lot of them. And generally I really enjoy reading so those books in school just didn't get me going like they should have.



Yeah... most were boring unless we could pick ourselves. I already posted those I find boring but yeah I read a lot otherwise and those ticked me off in a bad way.


----------



## Ayaya (May 11, 2015)

This is mostly because I'm an ESL but the Picture of Dorian Gray. The metaphors are too hard for me and at some point I couldn't understand what one paragraph is trying to say. Like, I could read it, but I couldn't _understand_ it. Might try to read it in my own language or watch the movie first.


----------



## Benevoir (May 11, 2015)

The Secret River by Kate Grenville. Probably the only novel I never bothered to finish for English.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> This is mostly because I'm an ESL but the Picture of Dorian Gray. The metaphors are too hard for me and at some point I couldn't understand what one paragraph is trying to say. Like, I could read it, but I couldn't _understand_ it. Might try to read it in my own language or watch the movie first.



Reminds me when I read The Trial. That book is so stoned it's.. rush-y


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (May 11, 2015)

Tom Sawyer, for school. zzzzzzz


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

Roll of thunder hear my cry, it would make me so sleepy during class lol


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

bleh Maximum Ride was eeeeeeeeeeeeew

luckily i havent touched it in literal years thank god


----------



## Pharaoh (May 11, 2015)

Harry Potter. I have tried on several occasions at several different times in my life to get through it, I just hate it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

On the inverse side, I think The Phantom Tollbooth is one of my favorite books of all time!!


----------



## mogyay (May 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> On the inverse side, I think The Phantom Tollbooth is one of my favorite books of all time!!



mad respect!!! i am in love with that book, i didn't think anyone else had heard of it (although maybe it's really popular and i just hang with a bunch of losers)! have you seen the film? it's a masterpiece


----------



## tobi! (May 11, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Harry Potter. I have tried on several occasions at several different times in my life to get through it, I just hate it.


Got to the third book before I couldn't go on. Movies were great, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope no one thought _Lord of the Flies_ was bad. I name it the saddest book I've read.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> mad respect!!! i am in love with that book, i didn't think anyone else had heard of it (although maybe it's really popular and i just hang with a bunch of losers)! have you seen the film? it's a masterpiece


You LOVE it!?

OMG, Me too!! Who's your favorite character!? Mine's either Milo or Azaz!!


----------



## Solidus (May 13, 2015)

Not getting into specifics, but Charles ****enson makes me want to die.

Well, that's a good first post to make...


----------



## MBaku (May 13, 2015)

Solidus said:


> Not getting into specifics, but Charles ****enson makes me want to die.
> 
> Well, that's a good first post to make...



Haha.

The Fault In Our Stars was sorta pretentious to me. I actually haven't finished yet, I genuinely don't care about what happens to the characters. 

Honestly if there's a really boring book that I've read, it shows because I can't remember. I've read a lot of books and I'm afraid I have a hard time keeping tabs on them.


----------



## Kendai (May 13, 2015)

The most boring book I've ever read... oh boy. See, my problem is that if anything has words on it- be it newspaper, magazine, textbook, containers, boxes, books, or otherwise- I read it. It doesn't matter what the content is! I'll read the heck out of it! I have no idea what compels me to read so much. Gets me into trouble for reading things I'm not supposed to...

In any case! Most boring book? _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Hemingway was mentioned previously in this thread. I have to agree there that it's slow, boring, and could have been shorter. However, his other books, like _A Farewell to Arms_ or _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ are much better, to me anyway.

I will say that _Twilight_ is one of the few books that I have attempted to read but never finished. It wasn't necessarily that it was boring, however, so much as I was so annoyed by the main character. Within the first chapter, I wanted to pick her up and shake her. Couldn't stand it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 13, 2015)

MBaku said:


> Haha.
> 
> The Fault In Our Stars was sorta pretentious to me. I actually haven't finished yet, I genuinely don't care about what happens to the characters.
> 
> Honestly if there's a really boring book that I've read, it shows because I can't remember. I've read a lot of books and I'm afraid I have a hard time keeping tabs on them.



If you're too lazy to care, here's what happens:

A guy fallsin love with a girl with cancer.


----------



## MBaku (May 13, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> If you're too lazy to care, here's what happens:
> 
> A guy fallsin love with a girl with cancer.



Nah I got that far, I got to the point where they bumped uglies and stopped.


----------



## the_viper (May 13, 2015)

Hunger Games


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 13, 2015)

honestly, i rarely read boring books so i can't really remember any, but Lost by Jacqueline Davies is probably my favorite book ever!! ((so far lmao))
i remember reading it a couple years back, but i used to hate reading, so i just skimmed and wasn't interested. recently, i found it again and i re-read it and i fell in love lmao. i read the flashbacks first and then the current time story last when i read it a 3rd time smh.
i tend to dislike books with romance as the main plot force though. i don't mind it in subplots, but when it's all the book is about, it gets boring.
oops i talk too much but uh yeah.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 13, 2015)

Definitely not Twilight.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

I basically blaze-skimmed through 'To Kill a Mockingbird', it was so BORING.


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2015)

I've seen a book called 'A4 Sketch Pad' in quite a few places and a few of my friends had it. I asked what it's like and they said "it's okay I guess" so I thought I would give it a go.


I don't really 'get it'...It's just blank paper.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> I've seen a book called 'A4 Sketch Pad' in quite a few places and a few of my friends had it. I asked what it's like and they said "it's okay I guess" so I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> 
> I don't really 'get it'...It's just blank *****.



That's the POINT, you silly doofus! You're supposed to draw in it!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 15, 2015)

The hunt for red October. I hated the movie so I decided to read the book. Everyone I knew that read or watched the movie loved it. I figured I was missing something and since the books are usually better than the movie, I thought I might like the book. Nope. I hated it so very badly.


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 15, 2015)

Cold Mountain. The beginning of Hunchback of Notre Dame was also very dull (at least the first 90 pages; I quit after that).


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 15, 2015)

most non-fictions


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (May 15, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Harry Potter. I have tried on several occasions at several different times in my life to get through it, I just hate it.



Oh my god.

I don't EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE

I never knew you anyway but

HOW. CAN. YOU. NOT. LOVE. HARRY. POTTER.

!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

KiwiCrossxing said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I don't EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE
> 
> ...



Talk about obsessive.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Talk about obsessive.



Yeah. I liked Harry Potter as a kid and the first, third and fourth books were good. Tbh the 2nd and the last ones were meh. Now it's just like.. yeah good books, move on I've read better


----------



## Ramza (May 15, 2015)

_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_ because it took any value the original text had and threw it out in favor of cringeworthy flavor text with "le epic zombie XD" moments every now and then.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 16, 2015)

KiwiCrossxing said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I don't EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE
> 
> ...



I was waiting for this reaction, I am prepared for your pitchforks don't you fret.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Dis gon' be locked any minute!


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

When I saw this thread, I immediately thought of Red Badge of Courage. I love reading, and I can get through just about anything, but that... that book is atrocious. I don't know how it ever got published, let alone how it was so _successful_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pharaoh said:


> Harry Potter. I have tried on several occasions at several different times in my life to get through it, I just hate it.



I feel this on a spiritual level. I tried years ago just to see what all the hype was about, and I just couldn't get through it. Great concept, though.


----------



## ch20youk (May 16, 2015)

has anyone said old man & the sea because that was honestly the most boring piece of (are we allowed to swear on these things) book i have ever had the misfortune of reading. a quick summary: old guy is fishing. he sees a big fish. he spends 100 pages trying to catch said fish. he spends the next 100 pages attempting to bring the fish back to shore. but it takes him so long to get the fish back to shore that other fish eat it, so by the time he gets back it's just a carcass. he thinks about lions. FIN
don't read it


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

ch20youk said:


> has anyone said old man & the sea because that was honestly the most boring piece of (are we allowed to swear on these things) book i have ever had the misfortune of reading. a quick summary: old guy is fishing. he sees a big fish. he spends 100 pages trying to catch said fish. he spends the next 100 pages attempting to bring the fish back to shore. but it takes him so long to get the fish back to shore that other fish eat it, so by the time he gets back it's just a carcass. he thinks about lions. FIN
> don't read it


yeah i think i mentioned it and some other peeps as well. yes it's boring and it doesn't deserve to be a classic lol


----------



## puppy (May 16, 2015)

im so glad someone mentioned harry potter
i cant get through the books or movies for it tbh
the movies are slow 
and the books are slow AND not written very well at all in my opinion.

also not fond of its depiction of wizards. wands and broomsticks..... i mean come on???/


----------



## Gunnaka (May 16, 2015)

In English class this year we had to read a book called _Peace Shall Destroy Many_. It was absolutely dreadful, only 1/5 of my class actually managed to get through it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

This book I recently finished. In Swedish the title was like 'Janis the magnificent' or something. Obviously targeted at a YA audience and it was way too clich?. Some parts was fun but it's like something you do as a first task for writing classes or whatever lol.


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2015)

_De wereld van Sofie_, or _Sophie's World_ in English. It's a good book but the last 1/4 was just blah. x_x


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

I tried reading Code Orange, thinking it would be about a guy who finds an orange door that leads to the Nyan Cat Dimension. It's mostly about Mitty Blake who dies from snorting Smallpox dust.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 17, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> textbooks
> 
> any textbooks
> 
> do they come with some sort of special powder, because I swear I just end up falling asleep 100% of the time I read these bricks


agreed.
I don't understand how an editor/publisher/school admin can read those and think "This is a great thing to help someone learn."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 17, 2015)

To Kill and Mockingbird

I know it is loved and said to be great, it probably is to most people, but when I read it at school, I just thought it was soooooo boring, and it's not because I don't read, I do generally read books, but it took such a long time to get to the trial, and even then I thought it was boring. I don't know, it's just my opinion, it may have just been cos we read it in school, but I liked the other books we've read in class so I'm not sure why I disliked it so much.


----------



## Karminny (May 17, 2015)

_A Tale of Two Cities_
It wasn't too boring, but enough so that I fell asleep everytime I read it out of class. And it was difficult to understand, so that made it worse for me.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks

I had to read it for (I believe) 8th grade. The story is cool but it was such a long, boring book for my (at the time) young mind. I'm happy I don't have to read it again.


----------



## Kendai (May 17, 2015)

What has helped me to read boring books in the past, such as textbooks and the like, is to read it out loud. It may not work for everyone, but for me, hearing the words aloud as well as seeing them helped the information stick better. It definitely works for fiction better than non-fiction, haha. Then you can use different voices for different people!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

Within the animated universe, Candace tried reading The Wizard of Oz, but she stopped at the start.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
> 
> I had to read it for (I believe) 8th grade. The story is cool but it was such a long, boring book for my (at the time) young mind. I'm happy I don't have to read it again.



Her story actually sounds interesting enough for me to read, but if you're not into medical stuff or life histories I can understand.


----------



## Fruit (May 21, 2015)

I've read so many books that were so boring I couldn't finish em. Mostly like the popular bestseller ones like Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I got so bored near the end I just quit lol. Also Inkheart was super popular a while ago but it was so dense and it had like hundreds of characters and i couldn't keep up. 

Has anyone read Brave New World by Adolus Huxley? It's pretty old but I thought the concept was really cool but it was soooooooo dense and really hard to keep up. One day i was sitting in class reading it and i accidentally dropped it and lost my place. I picked it up and tried to get back to where i was but the book is so dense and boring and repetitive that I couldn't find my place so i was just like "i'm done" lol. I really want a good book to read...


----------



## Rizies (May 21, 2015)

Fruit said:


> I've read so many books that were so boring I couldn't finish em. Mostly like the popular bestseller ones like Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I got so bored near the end I just quit lol.



I actually enjoyed The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  I did find myself having to really sit down and read it, but once I got to about 2/3 into the book, it started to pick up.  However, I cannot get past the first 50 pages in the second book.


By far the most boring book I have read are The Chrysalids (Re-Birth in the United States) by John Wyndham.  It's based  in the future, a post-apocalypse, and physical mutations were considered blasphemy.  I had to read it for school, and I thought it was awful. The only good thing about the book was that our teacher let us watch the first X-Men Movie in class because it both involved mutants.


----------



## jaxdog (May 21, 2015)

Stewart Calculus 7e Early Transcendentals.

Even the word problems were not interesting in any way whatsoever......


----------

